# oxine A H for pigeon health



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Just visited a fellow pigeon breeder friend. He was telling me how his birds are just so much more healthyer then in the past. He was told and started usin Oxine A h. in a mikt form in his loft. Now as he said This product kills almost any bacteria it comes across. Is safe even for humans.. It kills ecoli salaminala. cocssidi molds resportary infection. ect, His birds just act and show much better health. he has gone as far as using it fogging his house 1 time weekly. As his wife has copd and is now able to breath much better. I checked up on it on the internet. Seems its very safe. Has healed birds that had severe respetory problems and does keeep thew birds healthy. And is used for livestock as well. Does not leave a residue. and kills avian flu virus also. If I still had birds I think I would get it and start useing it. He has had NO sick birds since going to this. It cost between 26 and 45 dollars a gallon depends where you get it. And you mix it in water and can fog your loft room ect. WITH the birds in it as its safe to do so. and people add it to drinking water. kills bacteria that way too. Might want to check it out. It was highly recomended to me. And Just typr in oxine A h. and you can read for your self.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Robert,

Sounds like a great product.

I will have to go check it out.

Thanks!

It is in the Foys catalog with the disinfectants.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That sounds really great.
Let us know if you find it Treesa, will try to do a search also.

Reti


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I've been using Oxine now for abt. 2 months. It certainly disinfects & takes away any smell from Poops using Hand Sprayer... Just haven't raced with it yet, or used it long enough to find out if it is the real thing yet & dosages...... The writings on internet sound "Too Good"??? Was waiting to write a post on this after a season to really know. Most of the writings for use on Pigeons/Poultry are buy the same guy..... Certainly worth trying & "SO FAR" I can tell ya it beats the heck out of Clorox or any other Disinfectant I've used... Hap


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hap, thanks for sharing your experiences so far. Please post updates as you learn more about this interesting product.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

From what I read and then what i was told about it. It not only disinfects. As stated. But improves the over all air quality. that is in the house loft or other areas. I read where a person had a duck with severe. respitory problems. To the point they thought it would not live much longer. The person used this as a mist. To the face of the duck where it inhaled it. And it completely recoverd. So it shows it not only kills bacteria but kills resportory bacteria that has setup problems even masked probelems already in the birds. Acording to my friend his birds not only look much healthyer . others have noticed they donot even look like the same birds he has been breeding from for years. It can be bought. by the gallon as a concetrate. then mixed. Also helps cut down on loft dust As I read. What sounded good to me. Was by useing this. He has done no med treatments in the loft as this product kills most any bacteria. And he has had no sick birds. AND its safe . I would use myself from what I have been told and read. But I nolonger have the birds. Might get some for a mist in my house though.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This sounds good..!


Be a nice way also for disinfecting Cages between uses...as well as washing them and leaving them in the Sun a few days of course...

Golly, endless applications!

I will do some 'googles' later...

Thanks for the tip re lee..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This sounds like a product Cindy should look into.

I will e-mail this thread to her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sounds like a "fountain of youth!"*

Sure hope it's for 'real' and doesn't turn into something that is 'too good to be true!' 

Would be a godsend to ALL members, ESPECIALLY, as mentioned, those with respiratory problems!

P.S. If Cindy tries this product and it works for her, believe me, Oxine A H will truly be a 'miracle' product!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It does sound a little to good. BUT the person that told me about. believes very highly in its use. As said his birds are so healthy now. That just looking at them now verses a year ago. they look better. That says something. And he said hospitals dentist offices. even produce sections in stores are using it now. Because it has no side effects and kills about every gem bacteria that it has been used aginst. Plus the Air quality that we or pigeons breath becomes better. As mold spores air born virouses other bacterias are killed. leaving behind no residue that is harmful. even keeps waters clean and safe 1/4 teaspoon to a gallon in water and it can be drank. I am just saying Its a product that seems to be a helpful prevenitive with out having to use med after med. once its been used for a short period. then weekly use. Or monthly.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Believe it or not...*

there ARE actually products who live up to their hype and do what they claim to do!

I am sure going to be watching more comments on Oxine A H! With the air pollution getting worse and worse in our so-called Valley of the Sun (Valley of the Smog?), we can use all the help we can get!! I sure hope you are right re lee!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> This sounds like a product Cindy should look into.
> 
> I will e-mail this thread to her.


Thanks for the email Treesa.
I did a quick search on the product & found this website. I scanned over it quickly & it seemed to have some interesting information. Here is the link.

http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/oxine.htm

Cindy


----------



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Help On Keeping A Clean Coop*

I WAS JUST GOING THROUGH THIS FORUM AND I THINK I NEED A LITTLE MORE INFORMATION REAGARDING HOW TO KEEP A CLEAN COOP. IM NEW WITH PIGEONS AND WITHIN THE FEW MONTHS I HAD THE BIRDS NOW, MY COOP STINKS REALLY BAD, I SEE A LOT OF FUGUS ON THE POOPS AND A LOT OF WORMS DURING THE SUMMER MONTHS. IS THERE A WAY I COULD GET RID OF ALL OF THESE PROBLEMS? I KNOW I'M ASKING TOO MUCH QUESTIONS, BUT I CAN'T HELP IT. MY BIRDS ARE MY BABEIS AND I CAN'T JUST STAND THERE WATCHING THEM SUFFERING AND ME HAVING NO CLUE WHAT TO DO, TO MAKE IT BETTER. THANKS ALOT GUYS. MERRY CHIRSTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.
MaTT


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Matt,*

Sounds as if Oxine AH would be a godsend to you and your birds!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*vche*

Pigeon lofts should be cleaned one a week. Scape out poop. Then disinfect the loft. If it is really bad, use bleach water. Remove birds until loft has dried. 1 cup of bleach to 3 cups of water. Worm pigeon with pigeon wormer. It is up to you to keep your babies clean. Good luck and keep posting


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Bumping the subject back up As some others have tried it and found this product useful


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Im not sure how much it would need to be dilluted to be safe, but I found the MSDS sheet for it if anyone is interested. It says it will decompose in heat and light so it seems it would be safer than bleach. though concentrated it seems just as bad.

http://www.1800deadfly.com/oxine3.htm

"Highly reactive on contact with incompatible materials, and will decompose upon exposure to ultraviolet light or heat."

SKIN CONTACT:
Solutions are highly irritant.

SKIN ABSORPTION:
May be absorbed, causing tissue and blood cell damage.

EYE CONTACT:
Severely irritant. Exposure may cause visual disturbance, i.e. seeing haloes around lights.

INHALATION:
A severe respiratory irritant. May cause bronchospasm and pulmonary oedema, which may be delayed in onset. May also cause severe headache. All symptoms may be delayed and long-lasting. Long term exposure may cause chronic bronchitis. An LC50 value of 500 ppm/15m3 (rat) is quoted in the literature.

INGESTION:Not applicable except for solutions, in which case the symptoms would be expected to parallel those for inhalation.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess a Nuclear Bomb would kill all the germs to !  

Uh...No thank you. This sounds pretty dangerous to me. I feel a lot more comfortable simply using bleach, and even that must be handled with care.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Matt ask any questions you want thats how you learn. You need a regular cleaning schedule and Med program. First worm your birds and dust them for lice. Scrape and clean your loft. I use oxine as a disenfestant or Nolvasan for cleaning. Oxine I like to spray always to the birds , nests water eggs, anything and it smells clean and you can breathe. It is a great product. I have asthma and when I clean my loft I can not breathe, well I spray oxine and I can breath good so you know its good for the birds. Kills everything but safe to birds humans. Spray everywhere. I am going to get a fogger and use that. A loft should not stink, if it is it could be because your birds are sick. A good sanitary loft is necessary for good healthy birds. Change and disenfect the water and feed bowls. I highly recommend getting some Oxine immediatly and worm your birds. I get Ivomec and use it in their bath water for worms and lice. Everyone I know raves about this product.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Warren, 

The MSDS was respecting it in an undiluted form.

Your 'Bleach' is already diluted of course in the form you buy it, and if it were not, you could kill or seriously burn yourself with the slightest mis-hap.

So, 'undiluted' full concentration, verses, 'diluted' and low concentration, to the strength needed for a partilcular application, are important distinctions...!

Most products come diluted already and are mosly Water by percentage, by high percentage...while other products ( sensible really to do so long as used responsibly) are full strength and one must dilute them one's self to the desired concentration.

Common White Vinegar...vis-a-vie Glacial Acetic Acid, is another example...big difference between the pure and the diluted forms...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi re lee,


Thanks for the remind on this interesting product...

I just went on-line to 'Foys' and have a Gallon on it's way.


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A hypothetical question of sorts here to ponder. If worms/parasites, coccidia, etc. become resistant to the same drug therapies over time requiring rotation of meds, is there a value in rotating what we clean our pigeon living areas with
as well?? Could be...

fp


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I totally agree and everyone else I know that uses it. Its better than bleach


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

"Highly reactive on contact with incompatible materials, and will decompose upon exposure to ultraviolet light or heat."

This basically shows it is safer than bleach, if it decomposes in light and heat it will be safer for the birds to stand on faster, even bleach dilluted is a danger if it is not washed away afterwards.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...if memory serves, it decomposes into plain Sodium Chloride, aka 'Salt' like Table Salt is...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I thought some exotic, dangerous, far out chemicals were being discussed here. Are you experts saying this is better then bleach ? I mean I can buy bleach pretty cheap compared to having a gallon of something sent by USPS.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I thought some exotic, dangerous, far out chemicals were being discussed here. Are you experts saying this is better then bleach ? I mean I can buy bleach pretty cheap compared to having a gallon of something sent by USPS.


Just went to Foys web site. I never heard of this stuff either? But it's in their catalog........


http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/c...l#Oxine (AH) Sanitizer & Disinfectant (Pg. 31)


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Understanding*

Could you help me understan this product? what is it made of? how does it work? Is it harmful or useful. Is it possiable to mix your own sultion?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Its better cocetrate then bleach. It does not have the strong bleach oder. It acidfies areas then netralizes its self. It kill harmful bacteria and imprives respitory function. It can be mixed and sp[rayed or put in to a vaporizer to be realseased that way. With what i have read and been told It has healed birds that have respitory sickness that would have killed them. It has helped humans that have breathing problems breath better. By useing it in the house. Cleans the air you breath. And you do not have to remove the birds to use it. That by itself is a plus. Its used by hospitals ploutry indystrys on and on. THat is about all I can say.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> A hypothetical question of sorts here to ponder. If worms/parasites, coccidia, etc. become resistant to the same drug therapies over time requiring rotation of meds, is there a value in rotating what we clean our pigeon living areas with
> as well?? Could be...
> 
> fp



Hi fp, 


As far as Chlorine Bleach, Hydrogen Peroxide, or likely the Oxine AH, I would doubt any organisms will be found to become immune or to build up immunities to them. especially when these are used against them in contexts that are not systemic of course, but topical, one way or another.


Antibiotics or Sulfas as such are a different matter from Oxidisers or other kinds of agents, such as the Heat from a Blow Torch even, when used to kill/roast-to-death, larval or egg stages of infestations of various Organisms in Lofts or Floors, and so on...


Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

upcd said:


> Could you help me understan this product? what is it made of? how does it work? Is it harmful or useful. Is it possiable to mix your own sultion?



Hi upcd,



From what I have read, one ONLY uses it by mixing a very dilute solution.

The 'Gallon' or the Quart one buys, makes hundreds of times that much solution.

So, if a Gallon of Bleach is $3.00 or something at Walmart...

A Gallon of this for ten times as much, makes, in solution, a great many more then merely 'ten' Gallons of final porduct.

So, it is not only much better than Chlorine Bleach appearently, in many many ways, but, it is less expensive.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

upcd said:


> Could you help me understan this product? what is it made of? how does it work? Is it harmful or useful. Is it possiable to mix your own sultion?


Here is a link to some info about the product that I found & posted in a previous post.

http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/oxine.htm

Cindy


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Oxine AH*

I ordered some Oxine AH in late 2004 because our pigeon was wheezing a lot. I have COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease) and feared he may have picked up something from me, specifically Pseudomonas aeroginosa. Researched Oxine AH on the internet first. Had a quart shipped overseas. 

It kills on contact only. For large areas (such as a loft) it seemed an expensive fogger would be needed. I diluted according to instructions, and according to instructions did not activate it with citric acid crystals. I made a strong solution (I can't be specific without checking notes, but I used an eyedropper to add X (7 to 50?) number of drops to an ounce, using a jigger shot glass of distilled water. 

I used a medicial inhalator (which nebulized the solution with compressed air by means of the Venturi effect). I cupped my hand over the pigeon's beak and the mouthpiece so that he would inhale the fine mist. He didn't like the restraint, but we managed a few sessions over several days. Even though it was alleged safe, I wanted to be sure I didn't expose him to an irritant, so I carefully and tentatively first tested it myself. I couldn't tell any difference from being exposed to water mist. Did it help? I don't know. Maybe what my wife and I suspected to be abnormal wheezing was relatively harmless. It "seemed" to help. I didn't feel the need to do more than the minimum treatment I did. 

I keep the Oxine AH refrigerated, ready for emergencies I hope don't arise. I have squeezed most residual air from the plastic bottle, and hope it retains its potency. 

I wiped some Oxine AH with a rag on what appeared to be some black mold on a wall. It did not bleach (oxidize) away the blackness (neither did 30% solution hydrogen peroxide bleach), but I assumed it probably worked. (The mold may already have been dead. It resembled soot). Now that I think of it, it may have been soot left over from when the building was bombed and burned in WWII. The cellar here had black sooty walls from WWII, which were only painted white fifty years after the war. The landlord informed me of this when I commented on the black mildew in the basement. 

These comments relate my limited experience with Oxine AH, which is inconclusive. From what I have read, I like the stuff. The claims, which I believe, are impressive. Others on this forum need to listen to the caveats of the manufacturer, come to their own conclusions, and follow manufacturer's instructions carefullly.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Testings*

I was diluting bleach to aliitle above drinking water. I sparyed this in the loft. It smelled quiet good and didn't cause any breathin problems. I went over to Rena's house. She has oxiane. I smelled her mix and my mix it smelled the same. Only I haven't done the peroxicide yet. My husbands a chemist. I am going to have him take a look at the chemical compound and doses to see what he says.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Home made Oxiane*

 32 oz of water, 1 cap lid peroxicide, 1/2 cap lid of bleach. Test by spraying into the air and breathing. If it doesn't irratate you, then it is ok. If it bothers you, add more water and test again. Until you get desire ordor and breathablity control. It really cuts down on coop smell. Good luck. Do others have a ideas or comments?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all....


...got my Gallon of the 'Oxine AH' shipped to me some weeks ago I guess, and, I have been so busy I forgot all about it! It is just sitting here, waiting for me to try it...

I will repoart back once I finally try it...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I tried the ratio provided by Foy's in the drinking water which was a range of 7-15 drops in the water per gallon and it did improve a sick birds poops. Just don't know that this will be a long term change. The cautions on changes in poops w/ACV to be noted for example. I am rotating the cleaners on GP, can't hurt. I know that certain pests can become resistant to topical treatments used to kill them, cockroaches being a good example of this.

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Oxiane*

I think it makes the house smell good.  I spray it on the carpet and furnture. Oh wow!  it really helps around the cats and dogs. Works well with the chickens too.  Any other reports?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

upcd said:


> 32 oz of water, 1 cap lid peroxicide, 1/2 cap lid of bleach. Test by spraying into the air and breathing. If it doesn't irratate you, then it is ok. If it bothers you, add more water and test again. Until you get desire ordor and breathablity control. It really cuts down on coop smell. Good luck. Do others have a ideas or comments?


can the pigeons drink this??


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I wonder if I could use this in a reptile cage. There will be more humidity in the reptile cage than in a pigeon coop.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> can the pigeons drink this??


Apparently, in a diluted solution according to recommended dosages for pigeons.

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Drinking and Reptiles*

Some people use it in the water. I perfer ACV, lemon or garlic in the water. Could use for cleaning or freshing the reptile cage.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I got a quart of it - works good*

I've been using a 16 - 1 dilution in a spray bottle to wash out their food dish and their water dishes - no problems and it makes me feel good that their food/water dishes have been disinfected real good. I used a much more diluted (1 tablesppon to a gallon of water) as an air spray a couple times and it does seem to clear the air up and make the house smell clean. I haven't tried it in their drinking water yet - they're both so spoiled that they won't drink anything but good bottled water like AquaFina or something, if I try to slip tap water in on them they won't go near it. 

NAB


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Mostly as-a-bump...

But I did get my Gallon dug out this evening, and mixed not quite 1 Oz. of the straight Oxine into a Quart Spray Bottle of Water, and am misting Cages as I clean them, and misting the air generally. I did not have any of the citric Acid on hand either, so I am doing without that part for now.

I may call Foys tomorrow and ask them about that part...

Anyway, anyone else had any experiences with this since the thread originally was started?


Best wishes...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Oxine AH, activation required by ...?*

Phil,

I have a quart bottle of Oxine AH stored in the fridge for emergency use (no spare air in plastic bottle, cold temperature against disintegration, kept in dark). 

Very expensive to have it shipped here, didn't locate a local supplier, alhough it is used everywhere. 

Might re-check these web-sites: One says Oxine AH needs to be activated, but then one must use protective clothing masks, etc. and remove animals when fogging. I used it without citric acid crystals (also found in local stores here) so that it would not irritate mucus membranes. 

Some web links: 
------------

*WIKIPEDIA*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorine_dioxide
-------------

BrewCitySolutions.com

http://www.brewcitysolutions.com/cg...ate=Templates/SearchResult.html&category=9000

------------

http://www.the-coop.org/cgi-bin/UBB/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=10;t=000286
------------

*Oxine AH* manufacturer: 

http://www.bio-cide.com/
-------------

Question: to activate or not activate with an acid (such as citric acid crystals) or lemon juice.

Larry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Do Not Mix With Citric Acid*

PHIL, DO NOT MIX THE OXINE WITH CITRIC ACID.When citric acid is mixed with oxine it gives off a chlorine gas that can be very harnful to you and deadly for the birds.When the oxnie is activated this way one needs to wear a NIOSH approved resiprator,and you would have to remove any birds in the area. There is realy no need to use it mixed with citric acid in our type of set ups just spraying it with a spray bottle hand sprayer is all that we need to do and its still strong enough to kill the pathogens. .GEORGE


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

*oxine*

Lee here, i have been using it for 2 years now and find it to be a good product it is good to add to waterers and feeding trays as well i spray every week with it na it does help in over all health of the bird


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi George, 


Thank you very much for this information!

I wish the label ( or some accompanying booklet even) on the Gallon Jug would have had more details, more in-depth information of varied uses, instad of merely several versions of rote instructions for mixing, with no real explainations as to what the Ascorbic Acid is for or is intended to result in or accomplish...

If I had had Ascorbic Acid on hand I likely WOULD have mixed it in as the directions called for, and if I had not noticed soon enough the smell of the gas, I could have had a tragedy.

So, again, thanks for warning me about that...

I will just us the 'plain' Water mix of course...!


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Been using it for about 6+ months now*

I just use 10 - 1 dilution in a spray bottle to wash their water & food dishes everyday. Once in a while I will mist it around the house, so far since I started using it I haven't had any more mystery sicknesses break out. Haven't tried it in the drinking water, I stick with Vita-King 5 in 1 for that.

NAB


----------

